# EZ Maps – Request for Assistance



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

I’ve eventually tracked down a company in the Philippines that provides some very reasonable maps/ road atlases, a company called EZ Maps Ez Maps® - The Philippines' #1 map maker for more than a decade. Unfortunately, in good ole Filipino fashion, no one picks up the telephone in their offices. I’ve only been trying for about 6 weeks but I get the impression further telephoning isn’t going to work. I’ve submitted their online, ‘Contact Us Form’, three times and no reply whatsoever.

I then decided to take the plunge and order their products online. That’s another story that I don’t really want to bore you with. Suffice to say, they do not accept my local bank card (BDO) and ended up charging me a PayPal fee for the privilege of rejecting my card, which I ended up having to recover from my bank.

The long and short of it is that I believe they are the only Road Atlas providers in the Philippines; I could be wrong of course but I have yet to find another. A friend already has one of their atlases so I’ve seen the product and am happy with it. Besides, I have little option but to persevere.

So, here’s my plea for help. As I live in the Visayas and none of the bookshops (including National Book Store) stock these items, can any member living in the location of the company’s head office help me out with this one. The company is called EZ Maps and their contact details as provided online are as follows:

*Head Office:* 16-14 Marlim Ave. corner Don Juan St.,Diamond Subdivision, Balibago. Adjacent Clark Freeport Zone 2009, Philippines. Tel: (+63) (45) 866 – 5286. Mobile: 0932-846-8318 (sun)
*Manila Branch:* G/F, Sunvar Condominium, 2135 A. Luna Street, Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines. Tel: (+63) (2) 556-3025

I have already identified the two products that I want, 1 x Philippines Travel Atlas @ P922.20 and 1 x Pinoy Map Philippines @ P276.66. Total = P1.198.86.

Would anyone living in the area be willing to go to one of their offices and find out how a customer can contact them to order their products. Perhaps they have a new number and haven’t updated the website. Perhaps they have an e-mail address that someone actually checks. As mentioned above, it does not appear to be possible to order online. We order online regularly and do online banking so it’s not a case of us being baffled with technology.

The other option is for a member to actually purchase the maps and post them to me. I am not asking a member to be out of pocket up front; obviously I would be willing to arrange an electronic transfer to cover the cost of the maps and postage before they purchase the products. We could arrange this via PM. I appreciate this is a big ask, but we really would like to get hold of those maps. If a member is willing to help us, please contact me by Private Message and we can exchange the relevant details. To the moderators: I don’t think I’m breaking any forum rules by asking this; if I am, my apologies and just delete the post.

Any assistance provided would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mabrouk said:


> I’ve eventually tracked down a company in the Philippines that provides some very reasonable maps/ road atlases, a company called EZ Maps Ez Maps® - The Philippines' #1 map maker for more than a decade. Unfortunately, in good ole Filipino fashion, no one picks up the telephone in their offices. I’ve only been trying for about 6 weeks but I get the impression further telephoning isn’t going to work. I’ve submitted their online, ‘Contact Us Form’, three times and no reply whatsoever.
> 
> I then decided to take the plunge and order their products online. That’s another story that I don’t really want to bore you with. Suffice to say, they do not accept my local bank card (BDO) and ended up charging me a PayPal fee for the privilege of rejecting my card, which I ended up having to recover from my bank.
> 
> ...


There is a good alternative to Easy Maps and it's free. Using a smart phone or tablet, go to Google Play Store and download Maps With Us. It's the best Philippines road mapping system. My wife and I use it all the time; especially when in traffic someplace and want to find a detour.


Jet lag


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> I’ve eventually tracked down a company in the Philippines that provides some very reasonable maps/ road atlases, a company called EZ Maps Ez Maps® - The Philippines' #1 map maker for more than a decade. Unfortunately, in good ole Filipino fashion, no one picks up the telephone in their offices. I’ve only been trying for about 6 weeks but I get the impression further telephoning isn’t going to work. I’ve submitted their online, ‘Contact Us Form’, three times and no reply whatsoever.
> 
> I then decided to take the plunge and order their products online. That’s another story that I don’t really want to bore you with. Suffice to say, they do not accept my local bank card (BDO) and ended up charging me a PayPal fee for the privilege of rejecting my card, which I ended up having to recover from my bank.
> 
> ...



GREETINGS...I cannot make any definitive promises at this point but I can offer this. I have an appointment at the VA Medical Clinic in Pasay later this week, (Thursday or Friday I think), and I can try to find this company, (Manila Office is listed as being in Pasay), and try to find out what I can and then let you know. I am also looking for a couple of good maps and so this would also benefit me personally as it seems you have already done all the research for me, (thanks for that)...the least I can do is share the info I discover with you and other Forum Members who might be interested in good quality Philippine Maps.

I will let you know what I find out or if I can even find the Pasay office...


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> There is a good alternative to Easy Maps and it's free. Using a smart phone or tablet, go to Google Play Store and download Maps With Us. It's the best Philippines road mapping system. My wife and I use it all the time; especially when in traffic someplace and want to find a detour. Jet lag


Jet Lag, you may well be right. We also have a Garmin, but a recent trip driving up through the island from Iloilo to Caticlan showed us that not all roads are covered. Fine if you stick to the beaten track, but if you want to explore a bit, you can't beat a good map or road atlas. Besides, we want to be able to mark things on the atlas, such as favourite routes, decent accomodation, restaurants etc. The bottom line, we're addicted to good maps and road atlases, we love them.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> GREETINGS...I cannot make any definitive promises at this point but I can offer this. I have an appointment at the VA Medical Clinic in Pasay later this week, (Thursday or Friday I think), and I can try to find this company, (Manila Office is listed as being in Pasay), and try to find out what I can and then let you know. I am also looking for a couple of good maps and so this would also benefit me personally as it seems you have already done all the research for me, (thanks for that)...the least I can do is share the info I discover with you and other Forum Members who might be interested in good quality Philippine Maps. I will let you know what I find out or if I can even find the Pasay office...


Cebu Citizen, Sounds good to me. Do what you can and no problems if nothing comes of it. Many thanks.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> Jet Lag, you may well be right. We also have a Garmin, but a recent trip driving up through the island from Iloilo to Caticlan showed us that not all roads are covered. Fine if you stick to the beaten track, but if you want to explore a bit, you can't beat a good map or road atlas. Besides, we want to be able to mark things on the atlas, such as favourite routes, decent accomodation, restaurants etc. The bottom line, we're addicted to good maps and road atlases, we love them.


You are actually supposed to be able to mark favorite routes and make notes on a lot of the online map systems regarding restaurants and accommodations but me being a little technically challenged, I also like the use of a good old fashioned atlas and an ink pen...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> You are actually supposed to be able to mark favorite routes and make notes on a lot of the online map systems regarding restaurants and accommodations but me being a little technically challenged, I also like the use of a good old fashioned atlas and an ink pen...





mabrouk said:


> Jet Lag, you may well be right. We also have a Garmin, but a recent trip driving up through the island from Iloilo to Caticlan showed us that not all roads are covered. Fine if you stick to the beaten track, but if you want to explore a bit, you can't beat a good map or road atlas. Besides, we want to be able to mark things on the atlas, such as favourite routes, decent accommodation, restaurants etc. The bottom line, we're addicted to good maps and road atlases, we love them.


Same here-good to be able to mark a map with favorite places. I have not tried that with the Maps With Me. I'm with you on the tech stuff. I'm happy if I can just figure out how half these things work. Fun using them though.

The Garmin units are good but my understanding is that you have to pay for new updates all the time???
The other has free updates and for us at least, it seems to show most everything including back streets and alleys.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Same here-good to be able to mark a map with favorite places. I have not tried that with the Maps With Me. I'm with you on the tech stuff. I'm happy if I can just figure out how half these things work. Fun using them though.
> 
> The Garmin units are good but my understanding is that you have to pay for new updates all the time???
> The other has free updates and for us at least, it seems to show most everything including back streets and alleys.


Jet Lag, we're actually quite impressed with our Garmin and feel it was a good choice. The atlas is just another tool and great for sitting down planning trips etc. We also use Google Maps all the time. By the way, the Garmin comes with live time free updates so no further costs there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mabrouk said:


> Jet Lag, we're actually quite impressed with our Garmin and feel it was a good choice. The atlas is just another tool and great for sitting down planning trips etc. We also use Google Maps all the time. By the way, the Garmin comes with live time free updates so no further costs there.


That's cool as I thought the updates cost a bit. Anyway, if in your own local area, getting lost can be half the fun---sometimes. Hahaha


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have a copy of the Atlas you are looking for. Bought it several years ago In a National Bookstore in Cebu. It is 3rd edition, but I didn't find what year that translates to. Very seldom look at it any more and it shows signs of very, very much use in the past. I use Google Maps now if I need to find a place or am planning to go somewhere I haven't been. 

I live in Mannduriao fairly close to the Plaza & Market. Where are you located?

Fred


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> I have a copy of the Atlas you are looking for. Bought it several years ago In a National Bookstore in Cebu. It is 3rd edition, but I didn't find what year that translates to. Very seldom look at it any more and it shows signs of very, very much use in the past. I use Google Maps now if I need to find a place or am planning to go somewhere I haven't been. I live in Mannduriao fairly close to the Plaza & Market. Where are you located? Fred


Fred, It's very kind of you to offer that. We plan to do a lot of travelling and would like to have the new Atlas, plus we want that Pinoy map as well. If you don't mind, we'd like to take a rain check on your generous offer. In the event Cebu Citizen or another member cannot help us obtain the new products, I'll come humbly back to you. Many thanks.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That's fine. It was packed away in storage & I had to dig it out just to make sure I still had it around, but I have it in my desk now. I'm not sure about the other one you are needing but I also have a map of Region 4 on one side & Iloilo City on the other side. The Iloilo side shows the City proper and outlying areas to some degree and the Region 4 side shows Panay Island, Guimaras Island & the portion of ****** Island that is in Region 4. I am not sure who puts it out but looks about the same layout as the maps in the Atlas. I bought it at the National Bookstore in the SM out on Aquino Rd. between Manndurriao & Jaro. I think I bought it almost 2 years ago. I keep it on the dashboard of my van most all the time for quick reference as I use it quite frequently.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

mabrouk said:


> I’ve eventually tracked down a company in the Philippines that provides some very reasonable maps/ road atlases, a company called EZ Maps Ez Maps® - The Philippines' #1 map maker for more than a decade. Unfortunately, in good ole Filipino fashion, no one picks up the telephone in their offices. I’ve only been trying for about 6 weeks but I get the impression further telephoning isn’t going to work. I’ve submitted their online, ‘Contact Us Form’, three times and no reply whatsoever.
> 
> I then decided to take the plunge and order their products online. That’s another story that I don’t really want to bore you with. Suffice to say, they do not accept my local bank card (BDO) and ended up charging me a PayPal fee for the privilege of rejecting my card, which I ended up having to recover from my bank.
> 
> ...


I agree that its sometimes nice to have a hard copy etc., but for accuracy and ease of use you can't beat Google maps. That are updated pretty regularly, certainly more often than road atlases are reprinted. It is very easy to add favourites, frequently visited locations etc. Easy to use on the go and provides updated best option routes taking into account traffic and road conditions. Navigation is a breeze and best of all, its free...., well apart from any data you may use outside of your prepaid data package.

Just my opinion.

David


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hi Mabrouk

Personal question.......I see that you are from Ireland and wondered if you knew that Mabrouk means "Congratulations" in Arabic.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I just looked up the Balibago branch on Google and noticed the contact number is different - (045) 322 8767 - might be worth trying that number if you've not tried it already.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Hi Mabrouk, Personal question.......I see that you are from Ireland and wondered if you knew that Mabrouk means "Congratulations" in Arabic.


hogrider, I worked in the Middle East for 10 years so yes, I'm aware of the translation thanks. My wife and I set ourselves the target of retiring when I reached 55 and we managed to pull it off. As a sort of self-congratulatory acknowledgement, but more to remind me of how fortunate I am, I use Mabrouk as my moniker from time to time on forums.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Simon1983 said:


> I just looked up the Balibago branch on Google and noticed the contact number is different - (045) 322 8767 - might be worth trying that number if you've not tried it already.


Simon 1983, Purely FYI, I've just tried calling that telephone number 6 times and similar to the others, all I get is the engaged tone. Thanks for trying. We shall persevere!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Mabrouk...sorry for the slight delay in checking out the EZ Map Office...the VA rescheduled my appointment from last Thursday so I have not had a chance to check on the maps...

However, I have been rescheduled for this morning for my VA appointment, (Monday, August 8th), so I will be in Pasay early this morning and right after my appointment I will go see if I can find the office for the EZ Maps.

I will let you know later today what I find out...check back for my reply this afternoon.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Trials & Tribulations with National Bookstore*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Mabrouk...sorry for the slight delay in checking out the EZ Map Office...the VA rescheduled my appointment from last Thursday so I have not had a chance to check on the maps...However, I have been rescheduled for this morning for my VA appointment, (Monday, August 8th), so I will be in Pasay early this morning and right after my appointment I will go see if I can find the office for the EZ Maps. I will let you know later today what I find out...check back for my reply this afternoon.


Cebu Citizen, appreciate the update, thanks. FYI, National Bookstore have opened a new shop in SM Mall, Iloilo so I gave them a visit at the weekend. They stocked a map similar to the EZ Pinoy Map Philippines which I was able to purchase. They also had a small selection of other Atlases, but not the main one I require which is the EZ Philippines Travel Atlas @ P922.20. The obvious suggestion would be to ask them to order it in for me but this being the PH, that is never as simple as it sounds. I actually asked the supervisor in the old NB to order some of the Atlases and she wholeheartedly agreed, enthusiastically I may add. That was 5 months ago and I haven't heard a peep back. I've called in to the old store a few times to see if maybe they had come in and she just put them on the shelves, but nope, that didn't happen either. I'd rather wait to see how you get on at the Manila office before I attempt to 'order' via this new National Bookstore.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*Ez - maps...*

Mabrouk;

Well, I hope I did not jump the gun. I did not know you had already purchased the one map from National Bookstore. After my medical appointment this morning, I attempted to find the Manila office for this EZ-Map business and I finally found them. I may have an reason why no one answers the telephone...I am not sure they are still in business! Hahaha...

Inside the office, I found a shirt-less and shoe-less man cooking rice on the concrete floor of this office, it looked like he was living there, no desk or telephone in sight. He did not speak English but I gave him the names of the 2 maps you asked for and he had them both. Although he only had one, (1), Pinoy Map left and he only had three, (3), of the Atlases left. The traffic was terrible, the place was so hard to find, there is no parking, no one ever answers the phone and it is so difficult to go there...so I thought...I am not coming back here again.

In short, I went ahead and purchased the 2 maps you asked for. I did this without confirming from you, so if you have changed your mind, it is no problem and I can give these 2 items away to someone if you don't want them. Both are brand new and still sealed in the plastic and I did not open them to look inside but the quality looked fine from the outside.

Attached are photo's:

*The ENTIRE SET:*











*The PHILIPPINE TRAVEL ATLAS:*











*The PINOY MAP PHILIPPINES:*











*The RECEIPT for PURCHASE:*











The price was slightly higher than the information you had posted on the Forum, (1,478.00 pesos Total/about 250 pesos more than anticipated), but again, if you do not agree with this transaction or if you want *one* or *both* or *none* or do not like the price...it is OK with me. I can always find someone who can use them...and it is only about $30 anyway, so please do not feel obligated. As I said earlier, I picked these up without confirming with you first.

Just let me know what you want to do or Private message me with details how to get these to you and I will send them on their way. I hope this helps you out with your needs for a Travel Atlas. I will await your reply...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

And once again to the Forum Members who read this post...I am sorry the pictures, (ABOVE), are sideways again! I am not sure what I am doing wrong...the images are correct and upright on my computer and then when I upload them here, it does not give me an option to rotate them but they are sideways...(the same thing happened last week when posting several pictures of a refrigerator with an automatic ice maker...pictures are upright on my computer and then when posted here, they appear sideways).

I am not the most computer literate person around...so if anyone has any suggestions about the proper way to post images in this Forum, I am open to suggestions. In the mean time...enjoy the sideways photo's...Hahaha...and please accept my humble apologies.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Mabrouk; ......Just let me know what you want to do or Private message me with details how to get these to you and I will send them on their way. I hope this helps you out with your needs for a Travel Atlas. I will await your reply...


Cebu Citizen. Many thanks for doing all of this. Yes, I shall certainly take one of the Atlases. I have already responded to your PM in more detail.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Guess they don't bother about updating as that is the same atlas as I have - same cover & 3rd edition although mine is so much the worse for wear. I am sure I bought it in 2010 or 2011 so the statistics (populations & etc) will be somewhat out of date but there is so much other info in it that it is worth much more than just the maps. The newer National Bookstore in the SM is where I bought the Region 6 map a couple years ago and I have about worn it out so thinking about stopping by to get a new one. I also made a mistake when I described it as it is Region 6 rather than Region 4. (didn't remember my Roman Numerals so well).

Fred


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Guess they don't bother about updating as that is the same atlas as I have - same cover & 3rd edition although mine is so much the worse for wear. I am sure I bought it in 2010 or 2011 so the statistics (populations & etc) will be somewhat out of date but there is so much other info in it that it is worth much more than just the maps. The newer National Bookstore in the SM is where I bought the Region 6 map a couple years ago and I have about worn it out so thinking about stopping by to get a new one. I also made a mistake when I described it as it is Region 6 rather than Region 4. (didn't remember my Roman Numerals so well).
> 
> Fred




YES! I actually thought about your post as I purchased these 2 Atlases. I was thinking WOW! This is the very same edition that you had from how many years ago...5 or 6 years? Surely there has been a significant amount of new construction and new roads etc.

The other smaller maps I picked up all said *Updated and Revised in 2016*, with new improved GPS calculations but the Atlas had no date marked anywhere on it...only Third Edition...


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Many Thanks*

Cebu Citizen, I just wanted to give a special thanks to you for going that extra mile to help other forum members. The Road Atlas you posted this morning by LBC actually arrived here at 1435 hrs, remarkably fast. Great service by LBC but more importantly, a real show of 'community spirit' from your side by doing what you did. These acts of kindness go a long way in my book. It's great to know there are still people out there willing to help others in this way. Many thanks.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> Cebu Citizen, I just wanted to give a special thanks to you for going that extra mile to help other forum members. The Road Atlas you posted this morning by LBC actually arrived here at 1435 hrs, remarkably fast. Great service by LBC but more importantly, a real show of 'community spirit' from your side by doing what you did. These acts of kindness go a long way in my book. It's great to know there are still people out there willing to help others in this way. Many thanks.




mabrouk...you are welcome. I hope you enjoy the Road Atlas as you travel around the Philippines...just remember to post some pictures of your travels...Hahaha. I enjoy assisting others when I can...especially for the members of this Forum. I can't count how many times these guys have assisted me in gathering all the information I needed to make a smooth transition from the US to the Philippines.

And then after I arrived here...Oh man...so much to do...where do I start...where do I go, how do I do this or that...and every answer I needed was provided for by these members! Such great community spirit.

This is a great bunch of people and I enjoy being associated with everyone of you. Thanks to all of you who have helped me in the past and continue to help all of the members here in this Forum!

Kind of like that Hollywood movie...PAY IT FORWARD...if someone does a kind deed for you, just pass it on and do something nice for another person...it's addictive!


----------

